# Hello, Hi



## jenny8989 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi guys my name is Jenny. I am interested in making new friends on this forum and look forward to getting some new hints and tips around all things make up related. 

Thanks guys

xxxxx


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 10, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 10, 2016)

Welcome Jenny!!


----------

